# bulk buys



## Greenbeansandmachines

Has anyone tried forming an organisation like a cooperative to buy coffee in bulk? It could also get some of the coffee direct from the farmers.


----------



## 4085

Yep, used to be part of a club that did this. All I can say is that without the infrastructure, it is an awful lot of work for one unlucky person!


----------



## Kyle548

Could charge a fee, but then they become known as a roaster I guess.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Bella Barista do a twice yearly bulk green bean offer - excellent value for money - currently offering 16kg deal at a price of £6.20 a kilo. Can't see a club getting the beans much cheaper than that.


----------



## Greenbeansandmachines

I plan to sell coffee as part of a micro business. I could do the prices mentioned above but for smaller orders. I'd not be competing with BB because I'd be selling very small amounts of green beans and mainly in London. If anything I would help their business by increasing the number of people interested in roasting and putting business their way for machines or larger amounts of coffee. Buying in bulk with other roasters would get the best deals.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Greenbeansandmachines said:


> I plan to sell coffee as part of a micro business. I could do the prices mentioned above but for smaller orders. I'd not be competing with BB because I'd be selling very small amounts of green beans and mainly in London. If anything I would help their business by increasing the number of people interested in roasting and putting business their way for machines or larger amounts of coffee. Buying in bulk with other roasters would get the best deals.


This sounds interesting. When do you plan to start retailing roasted beans?


----------



## Greenbeansandmachines

No clear date yet. Hopefully in a couple of months on an extremely small scale.

I might also try swapping some types of beans for different types.


----------

